# Can't help blaming myself for FET negative



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

We have just had a failed FET after a freeze all cycle and although I am slowly beginning to feel better I can't help feeling that I might well have caused it to fail. My husband says that I am being silly and I suspect that I am but I cannot get the feeling that I lifted something that was too heavy or walked around more than I should have done at work out of my head.  I did have some days off but not the full two weeks. I also felt stressed at times as well. I wish I had now because I am beating myself up about it. This must be a common way to feel after ivf has failed. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Knittygritty I'm really sorry about your recent failed fet & that you are feeling like this   you really mustn't blame yourself for things not working out   sometimes treatment fails & there is no explanation, all we can do is try our best, wishing you lots of luck for the future x


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Knittygritty, sorry to hear about your failed fet.   As Amy said, you mustn't blame yourself. I think it is normal to blame yourself and analyse everything when it doesn't work, but unfortunately sometimes it happens and there is no real reason for it. It is definitely not your fault. Take care and good luck with future treatments


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Please stop blaming yourself.  I had a 3 yr old when I done my second cycle and it resulted in a BFP.  I didn't stop in my 2ww.  Lifted my eldest up, went shopping, done housework.  Even went to Centre Parcs and swum, rode a bike and lifted heavy cases.

You done nothing to make it fail.  

Good luck for the future.

X


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you ladies.    I am sure I will feel better soon and these thoughts will disappear.


----------

